# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Këngëtarja e madhe lirike Marie Kraja

## Albo

*Celebrohet 95-vjetori i Marie Krajes * 

_Kengetarja me e madhe lirike shqiptare nderohet ne TKOB dhe kujtohet me nostalgji nga te gjithe te pranishmit_ 

U celebrua dje 95-vjetori i lindjes se kengetares se madhe lirike Marie Kraja. Ceremonia u zhvillua ne Teatrin Kombetar te Operes dhe Baletit. Ne kete eveniment moren pjese shume figura te njohura te artit shqiptar. Nder te pranishmit qe moren fjalen ishte edhe Zhani Ciko, i cili foli me superlativa per jeten, zerin, profesionalizmin dhe aftesite e nje nder kengetaret me te medha lirike shqiptare. Ciko nder te tjera shtoi se, pervecse Kraja ishte nje artiste e mrekullueshme dhe nje profesioniste e vertete, ajo ishte edhe nje grua e shkelqyer, e thjeshte dhe modeste. Duartrokitje te shumta u ngriten nga salla e TKOB-it, e cila ishte mbushur plot per te nderuar dhe kujtuar nje kengetare te ketij niveli, e cila ka qene nje shembull i mire per boten e artit dhe i cili duhet ndjekur dhe imituar. Per nder te saj, cdo vit organizohet Festivali Nderkombetar Operistik "Marie Kraja", nje eveniment qe grumbullon ne Shqiperi artiste nga te peste kontinentet. 

*Kush eshte Marie Kraja* 

Kengetarja e madhe shqiptare ka lindur ne Zare te Dalmacise me date 23 shtator 1911, nga nje familje arbereshe te emigruar nga Kraja. Megjithese nje pjese te jetes e kaloi ne Kroaci, Maria vazhdoi te studionte gjuhen shqipe me kembengulje. Nje eksperience tjeter e rendesishme e saj ishte edhe shkolla e larte muzikore, te cilen ajo e vazhdoi ne Vjene te Austrise. Pas kesaj eksperience nderkombetare, Marie Kraja u kthyer ne Shqiperi dhe vendosi te jape mesim ne shkollen Donika Kastrioti. Por e gjithe karriera e saj ka arritur majat ne Teatrin e Operes dhe Baletit ne Tirane, ku ne fillim interpretoi opera te medha shqiptare dhe me pas arriti majat e saj me interpretimet e operave me te medha boterore. Dalengadale ajo u shnderrua ne nje nder interpretueset me te medha te operes, madje emri i saj pati jehone edhe pertej kufijve te vendit. 

_E Diele, 24 Shtator 2006 
Korrieri_

----------

